# Best Doll For a Boy?



## TigerLady

What's the best doll for a toddler boy? Suggestions?

I'd like to get Otter one for his 2nd birthday. He loves playing with "babies" with his friend who is a 2 yo girl. She sometimes brings dolls over and they fight over them. :haha:

Does anyone have one they really love? Or just any will do?


----------



## isil

This is very coincidental! I was looking for a doll for my son today. I couldn't find one in toysrus so I'm going to look online now. they all look very girly and pink and I'd like my son to have a less flamboyant over-girly pink one!


----------



## TigerLady

Personally, I don't care all that much. But DH is VERY against Otter playing with dolls. :roll: Tough. I am going to get him one anyway. But I thought it might go down a little easier for DH if it was a very boy's boy doll, iykwim. One with a motor cycle jacket or a dirt bike or some other "manly" type of theme. :lol:


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm sure there was a thread on this a couple weeks back and someone said you can get baby annabels in blue? Definately some blue dolls out there - if I remember I'll edit post!

If you go to the teddy bear shop you can get little biker outfits so if you got the right sized doll you could dress it up in boy stuff however you wanted!



edited to add:


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003RWTM7K/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0226644928&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=09V7X9WGAXN4SDHT7JFK

and 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001JKICNM/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0226644928&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=09V7X9WGAXN4SDHT7JFK

and this is the cute leather biker jacket teddy bear factory sells:
https://www.buildabear.co.uk/shop/productdetail.aspx?CallingPage=Shop%2fSearchResults.aspx&ProductSKU=416707


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, my son does not have any because he has not show interest (yet), he is currently crazy about the hoover and washing machine so we are getting those toys. But I had cabbage patch kids when I was younger and I do think they are not so pink and aimed as much at girls.


----------



## OmiOmen

TigerLady said:


> Personally, I don't care all that much. But DH is VERY against Otter playing with dolls. :roll: Tough. I am going to get him one anyway. But I thought it might go down a little easier for DH if it was a very boy's boy doll, iykwim. One with a motor cycle jacket or a dirt bike or some other "manly" type of theme. :lol:

https://www.cabbagepatchkids.com/shop/nascar :thumbup:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar has one with a pram. I only found a pink one that's not expensive. He feeds it & put it in bed every night & he realy loves it. On his second birthday, I
I'm planning to get him a more sophisticated ones, the ones that talk, cry & laugh(Hamleys have them here in blue).


----------



## TigerLady

Apparently I can't get those Annabell ones in the US? The only one I found was on Amazon and it was $150! :shock:

:dohh:


----------



## candyfloss

William plays with my old cabbage patch doll! It's dressed in green so pretty neutral and he calls it baby.....he loves it!


----------



## rosie272

I got Charlie this one: 

https://direct.asda.com/My-First-Baby-Doll/000709291,default,pd.html

Really cheap and he loves it :) I didn't want to spend loads on a doll incase it was a quick phase, but months later he's still loving 'babydolly' and it's easy to replace once it gets too manky and I have to bin the original :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got Alex this one
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-MANHATTA...pt=UK_Doll_Bears_Dolls_EH&hash=item2563c2bb1c
Im sure you can get it in the US aswell....Alex also has a blue buggy he plays with.


----------



## mama2b

I bought this one for Lucas, it was 1/2 price in the sale when I bough it and I have the matching blue stroller to.https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...00002701&langId=-1&searchTerms=BABY+BORN+BLUE
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3936951/Trail/searchtext>BABY+BORN.htm


----------



## sam#3

my youngest plays with an old doll of my daughters and loves it and with me expecting a girl there will be a few more in the house for him to play dad to!!


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks!! Some great options so far!! :dance:


----------



## Mary Jo

candyfloss said:


> William plays with my old cabbage patch doll! It's dressed in green so pretty neutral and he calls it baby.....he loves it!

Adam is the same, my old Cabbage Patch doll wears a yellow and green tracksuit and he calls her baby as well!


----------



## jenny82

My brother gave my LO his old woody (from toy story) doll. He loves it and brings it out everywhere. When we were on holiday, he put woody in his boost chair and gave him water and toast!! My heart was ready to burst :blush:

The poor doll too - it's like 15 years old, has no voice box anymore and no hat. But he still loves it!


----------



## TigerLady

My sister collected cabbage patch kids when she was a kid. She had like 45 of them. Maybe she would be willing to give up one of the boy dolls for her nephew. :-k


----------



## Mary Jo

my cabbage patch doll is a girl :haha: - Adam still adores her. kisses her, tries to give her his dummy, cuddles her when he goes to bed, and plays Charlie Bit My Finger, like the You Tube video - he puts his finger on her mouth and screams "OUCH" and has hysterics.


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

Maybe the cpk is the way to go. Then I can get newborn outfits that should fit it and can dress it as butch as I want for my DH. :haha:


----------



## moomin_troll

they have a boy doll in early learning which i was tempted to get for zane because if we go in and theres a pram out he will push it around lol

he also has a tea set but then loves his boy toys too. drives me mad that people say boys cant play with this or that


----------



## Seity

We have the Raggedy Ann and Raggedy Andy doll set for Gabriel.


----------



## TigerLady

Me, too! Last time DH brought it up and started in on "There will be no playing with dolls, you will make him gay!" I about had a fit and nearly shouted (and I don't shout!) "He is not practicing to be gay, he is practicing to be a good daddy! There is nothing wrong with that! He can play with a doll if he wants!! This is not a negotiable point so shut it!!!!!" :brat:

I think DH was too scared to reply. I can't wait to see his face when Otter unwraps a doll on his birthday! :devil:


----------



## TigerLady

Seity said:


> We have the Raggedy Ann and Raggedy Andy doll set for Gabriel.

MIL got this for Otter and DK at Xmas (DH had a fit then, too, and pretended they were both for DK). But I can't let them play with them because their hair is always falling out really bad. :nope:


----------



## sun

We got a doll for Bun when he was about 10-11 months - so great for showing the eyes, nose, body parts, etc. He loves his doll! He points out the body parts, feeds him and gives him water. We got a small doll so he could hold it easily (It's a Corolle Les Minis). I am thinking of getting him another larger doll as well - I really think it will be good in prep for the new baby as well! 

MIL was also lame about Bun having a doll - she asked me if OH knew I was buying him girl toys?? The funny thing is that OH is the one who got it! :haha: The gender stereotyping in kids toys is crazy - I was looking for a little stroller for his doll too and all I could find was a pink barbie one :dohh: 

Here's a pic of his doll though - he was putting cream on him! :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks for the pic, Sun! He's so cute! :cloud9:

Just out of curiosity, did your DH pick a doll of a different race on purpose or did it just happen that way?


----------



## eddjanuary10

I was looking at dolls yesterday, DH will go nuts if I get a girly pink doll so I thought this one was kind of cute

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zapf-Creat...f=sr_1_4?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1308643290&sr=1-4

I wouldn't even mind if he played with a pink doll, he always goes for his little cousins dolly when we are at my sisters house so DH will just have to get used to the fact that he likes dolls for now! He said if we had a girl would I get her a transformer??? lol! sure i would :)


----------



## annawrigley

Noah's having a baby cousin in September so we wanted to get him used to being gentle and loving to the baby and just bought a little cheap one from Wilkos.
https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/wilko...qMw6kOvNsL84IObxhnu2YdsYFiiBFF28
QRb3ObMhdw==
He is so sweet with it already, he cuddles it and goes awwww and feeds it its bottle :cloud9:
(Pic was just after his birthday)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0126.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sun

TigerLady said:


> Thanks for the pic, Sun! He's so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did your DH pick a doll of a different race on purpose or did it just happen that way?

I think he just really wanted to get a boy doll (the girls are all pink and frilly) and that's what they had! Also he is really cute for a doll! xx


----------



## rosie272

sun said:


> We got a doll for Bun when he was about 10-11 months - so great for showing the eyes, nose, body parts, etc. He loves his doll! He points out the body parts, feeds him and gives him water. We got a small doll so he could hold it easily (It's a Corolle Les Minis). I am thinking of getting him another larger doll as well - I really think it will be good in prep for the new baby as well!
> 
> MIL was also lame about Bun having a doll - she asked me if OH knew I was buying him girl toys?? The funny thing is that OH is the one who got it! :haha: The gender stereotyping in kids toys is crazy - I was looking for a little stroller for his doll too and all I could find was a pink barbie one :dohh:
> 
> Here's a pic of his doll though - he was putting cream on him! :haha:



That photo is so cute :)

I don't know if you can get them over where you are but Charlie has this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Born-...sr_1_16?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1308665100&sr=1-16

He loves his buggy :lol:

Sorry for the huuuuuge link!


----------



## sun

annawrigley said:


> Noah's having a baby cousin in September so we wanted to get him used to being gentle and loving to the baby and just bought a little cheap one from Wilkos.
> https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/wilko...qMw6kOvNsL84IObxhnu2YdsYFiiBFF28
> QRb3ObMhdw==
> He is so sweet with it already, he cuddles it and goes awwww and feeds it its bottle :cloud9:
> (Pic was just after his birthday)

Awww so sweet! :cloud9: Bun was BF so never really saw bottles. When he was younger he would smush his doll into my boob though! :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

annawrigley, that pic is adorable! It's so sweet how they want to care for these dolls. 

Thank you, everyone, for the suggestions and links! They are very appreciated! :flower: Otter will definitely be getting a doll on his 2nd bday. I can't believe that is less than a month! :shock:


----------



## jenny82

We were at my friends house this morning, who has a little girl 6 weeks older than my LO. He loved her pram, shopping trolley and sat at the little table for ages pouring tea and feeding the teddies. He was so precise too! :haha:

I was thinking about getting a little table for ages but my mind is made up now. Going to pick out a lovely one this week!


----------



## TigerLady

We have a little table and it is awesome! Definitely a good buy.


----------



## rosie272

jenny82 said:


> We were at my friends house this morning, who has a little girl 6 weeks older than my LO. He loved her pram, shopping trolley and sat at the little table for ages pouring tea and feeding the teddies. He was so precise too! :haha:
> 
> I was thinking about getting a little table for ages but my mind is made up now. Going to pick out a lovely one this week!




Charlie loves his shopping trolley too :haha:
I just got him a little red table and chairs from Ikea - they're lovely and really sturdy and brilliant value :) 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40153703
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80153697


----------



## pupsicle

I really like these
** https://www.amazon.co.uk/Manhattan-...8U/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1308682955&sr=8-37
** https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us...cessories/You-and-Me-16-Baby-Boy-Doll(0077057)
**


----------



## sun

jenny82 said:


> We were at my friends house this morning, who has a little girl 6 weeks older than my LO. He loved her pram, shopping trolley and sat at the little table for ages pouring tea and feeding the teddies. He was so precise too! :haha:
> 
> I was thinking about getting a little table for ages but my mind is made up now. Going to pick out a lovely one this week!

We got a super cheap little table and 2 chairs from Ikea about a month ago and Bun LOVES it! Agree with TL - a great buy!


----------



## TigerLady

I'm not sure if this company ships internationally, but if they do, I highly recommend them! And if you are in the US, definitely look here before you buy anything furniture or "big" toy related. Their stuff is fantastic. Really sturdy, well made, well put together, stands up to abuse, still looks good, and is priced reasonably for all that!

www.littlecolorado.com

The second table and chair set is what we have:
https://www.littlecolorado.com/stock44.html

Otter also has this chair, which he loves!
https://www.littlecolorado.com/stock141.html

And his friend, K, got this for her 2nd bday. It's fantastic:
https://www.littlecolorado.com/stock63.html

Otter will probably need one of those right after he gets his doll for his birthday. :smug:

There are about a dozen other things from there that I want and/or will buy them at some point. :thumbup:


----------



## TigerLady

pupsicle, I like that little peanut!!! DK has the sweet pea version of it, it's soooo cute. I didn't know they made others in the same line. 

https://www.urbanbaby.com.au/WebRoot/ecomm5000/Shops/UrbanBaby/46CC/D7BA/332E/2519/255C/C0A8/D207/EEC8/SweetPeaMn.jpg


----------

